# Viva la Juicy or Daisy by Marc Jacobs?



## trulynicole (Jun 13, 2009)

For my birthday I want a nice perfume. I was going to get G- Harajuku Lovers but it gets nauseating after awhile.

Viva La Juicy is something I love, its a gorgeous smell. I had the rollerball and loved it but returned it because the bottle leaked. Marc Jacobs smells amazing also  But am torn- what should I get? I will be using these for just going out and school.

I did make a forum here: http://www.specktra.net/forum/f188/p...isy-mj-141775/

but i wanted to see everyone's opinion.
i hope that is okay!

BTW as of right now everyone likes Viva La Juicy except one while loves both


----------



## pudding1983 (Jun 13, 2009)

I vote Viva la juicy!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jun 13, 2009)

I like both, but I have to say I love viva la juicy! You can't go wrong with either, but I just think VLJ has a more unique scent.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm all about the Daisy.


----------

